# Lets talk about cute pokemon! :D



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

They've pretty much always been my favorites x3 What are some of your favorite cute pokemon? Which ones do you find work best competitively? I'm curious! :)


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Cutest one is easily Litleo. There are disproportionately many cute fire-type four-legged Pokémon.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> Cutest one is easily Litleo. There are disproportionately many cute fire-type four-legged Pokémon.


Awww, litleo is adorable^^ And i agree a lot of young fire types are pretty darn cute :) Like vulpix^.^ Vulpix is so adorable. Its kind of pretty too.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a soft spot for large, manly, and usually aggressive pokemon acting adorable, like so.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

Emperor_Evulz said:


> I have a soft spot for large, manly, and usually aggressive pokemon acting adorable, like so.


Thats...sorta cute. In a grumpy way? XD

I like cute pokemon that looks a bit more...happy and innocent? More typical cute, i guess. One of the cutest pokemon imo is buneary, its ballerina tutu like fluff around its botto reminds me of my childhood a bit^^ i was always wearing a tutu and stuff X3 so yeah i can relate to that pokemon. Its crush on pikachu in the anime was adorable too. I made some blingees of them^^ i think my fondness of pikachuxbunary is part of why i ship ash with dawn, really XD though i like ash and dawn regardless of that too.

I also like pink pokemon a lot, like skitty and clefairy :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2015)

I'd have to go with Mienshao and Dragonite right now. Litleo is also quite precious.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 25, 2015)

I dunno. Aron and Shieldon are cute. Also Shinx. I noticed Lillipup recently. Oh wait, there's also Phantump. Cuteness all over the place.

So probably Aron or Phantump.


----------



## Flora (Sep 25, 2015)

Teddiursa is my FAVE but Pumpkaboo are pretty cute; i randomized them as a breeder's pokemon for a story i was writing and they are PRECIOUS


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2015)

I also think Amaura is the cutest fossil Pokemon so far...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2015)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I also think Amaura is the cutest fossil Pokemon so far...


It has the most anime looking eyes out of all of them for sure.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 25, 2015)

I just looked up Amaura^^ Adorable! :D I think thats the one i got the fossil of in my y game. I'm loving the sky blue too^^


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a soft spot for Bellsprout and Minccino.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Amaura really is kinda hard to resist. I never expected to find so many Pokémon cute.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 26, 2015)

sv_01 said:


> Amaura really is kinda hard to resist. Am I going soft?


...Whats wrong with going soft?....maybe i should stay away from this thread, this post really upsets me :(


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2015)

why?


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 26, 2015)

Stunfisk and Garbodor are the cutest pokemon, hands down. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jirachu said:


> ...Whats wrong with going soft?....maybe i should stay away from this thread, this post really upsets me :(


I just didn't know I was so easily impressed by cuteness. I'm not seriously worried. We're all soft at heart...
Anyway, Dwebble is cute as a crab thingie can get.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 29, 2015)

Helioptile is so adorable. <3 

Any Pokemon that's not classified as cool or beautiful looking will probably be cute to me.


----------



## awesomesauce4343 (Oct 15, 2015)

Is eevee cute or what??????!!!! :) LOL


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 17, 2015)

Am I the only one (besides Obama) who thinks Mr. Mime is not lame?


----------



## sanderidge (Oct 23, 2015)

torchic alll the way-- especially in Amie--
also Shaymin. Shaymin's just precious.


----------



## Guestrodon (Oct 23, 2015)

Joltiks are damn cute.


----------



## Namadu (Mar 25, 2016)

I've always thought Cottonee could use more appreciation. Whimsicott's great, yes! But Cottonee has this uniquely placid air that I've always found endearing. <3 I'll keep my Sun Stones hidden away.



Guestrodon said:


> Joltiks are damn cute.


Shoutouts to the, uh, Bachuru style! The best one by far. :3


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 25, 2016)

Namadu said:


> I've always thought Cottonee could use more appreciation. Whimsicott's great, yes! But Cottonee has this uniquely placid air that I've always found endearing. <3 I'll keep my Sun Stones hidden away.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoutouts to the, uh, Bachuru style! The best one by far. :3


I found it funny how Cottonee has similar hair to Lyra, whose japanese name is Kotone. If I'm pronouncing Cottonee right (I doubt it), they sound the same!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

I wuv skitty XD its a shout out to who i was as a child...

So dang adorable <3


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 25, 2017)

Speaking of kitties, what about Espurr?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

sv_01 said:


> Speaking of kitties, what about Espurr?


Awww! That Pokemon is cute too :D I really liked its episode in the anime as well. So many feels...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Torracat


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

LuckyPhoenix said:


> Torracat


Ehh, lemee look him ups...Yeah, cute! :) I picked Popplio myself though lol the final form's a fairy type...my favorite type <3


----------



## Stryke (Mar 26, 2017)

Nosepass indubitably


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

MIMIKYU MIMIKYU MIMIKYU 
I find the pokedex entries for Mimikyu creepy but cute


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

Cute Pokemon that can be tough are pretty amusing.

Think stuff like Mimikyu and Pikachu and Mienfoo and Shaymin xD

Cute pokemon that are just cute make my heart race happily too though.

They're just so girly lol and well i grew up a girly girl so i'm gonna have some soft spot for girlier pokemon in all honesty xD

Not all girly pokemon are weak either. All hail the new FAIRY TYPE! 83 nuff said. One of the greatest things pokemon ever did.


----------

